# [SOLVED] Windows update stuck at 0%



## Alejandro_2509 (Jul 16, 2009)

Hello there, it has been a long time since I posted something on this forum. Since Sunday night I have been unable to update my windows 8 installation.

First I did an upgrade from windows 7 preserving all the files and settings and when I wanted to update the PC so I could download the 8.1 update I noticed two things: Windows uptade stood at 0% for hours before I cancelled it. 

Every new attempt brought me the same result. I then decided to do a web search about this issue and followed all the instructions I could find to no avail. I triedt reseting the service, donwloading a microsoft troubleshoot thing, creating a .bat file, using the DISM commands. 

I even let the windows update thing to download for an entire day and still nothing. Yesterday I did a clean reinstall of the OS and as soon as the PC booted and I made my account, I went to windows update and it still hangs at 0%. I have tried all the mentioned fix with no results either. It has been 5 days of this nonsense....


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Windows update stuck at 0%*

Where did you get the disc or download? Was the original OEM or Retail? Is the 8.1 OEM or retail?


----------



## Alejandro_2509 (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: Windows update stuck at 0%*

I got it through the microsoft Dreamspark program as an ISO image of windows 8. I can see the windows 8.1 uptade at the windows store but when I click on it to install, nothing happens.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Windows update stuck at 0%*

Are you or your school registered with Dreamspark?


----------



## Alejandro_2509 (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: Windows update stuck at 0%*

My school is registered for all the IT related careers.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Windows update stuck at 0%*

MS offers this service to students/faculty: https://www.dreamspark.com/Student/Support.aspx


----------



## Alejandro_2509 (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: Windows update stuck at 0%*

My college is enrolled Dreamspark for academic institutions and has the premium subscription with that, I am able to download Windows from XP up to 8 as ISO images and I am provided with a serial key for each 64 and 32 bit versions. I downloaded the windows 8 ISO 64 bits and (it is like an online store when you buy it but the price is 0, it only gives you one serial key which I used on my PC).


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Windows update stuck at 0%*

That's why I suggested getting the Dreamweaver help in Post #6. You're entitled to it.


----------



## Alejandro_2509 (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: Windows update stuck at 0%*

I just submited an email through the dreamspark support.


----------

